# Text im IE 7 abgeschnitten oder von Kante überlagert



## PeterMainz (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein CSS-Problem im Internet-Explorer, das ich alleine nicht gelöst kriege.

Verwende ein fertiges Design-Template und habe damit eine Seite gebaut.

Das Template stammt von hier:
http://www.opendesigns.org/design/night-city/

Hier ist es anzuschauen:
http://www.mock-exams.de/night_city/

Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass zumindest der Internet-Explorer 7 (7.0.5730.13 auf Win XP) den Menütext abschneidet: Der unterste Pixel verschwindet, bzw. gibt es eine Kante, die den unteren Teil der Menütexte verdeckt. Zur Verdeutlichung hier ein Screenshot:
http://www.mock-exams.de/menu.jpg

Meine CSS-Fähigkeiten sind leider recht begrenzt. Ich habe mit dem CSS einiges ausprobiert, zum Beispiel Background-Images rausgenommen, mit diversen Werten gespielt und so weiter. Finde einfach keine Lösung, so dass der Text im IE nicht mehr verdeckt wird.

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## SpiceLab (13. Oktober 2010)

Erhöh mal für das <li>-Element den gesetzten Wert seiner Zeilenhöhe *line-height:7px*, damit dieser  zumindest der Schriftgröße des <a>-Elements entspricht, also *line-height:11px*.


----------



## PeterMainz (13. Oktober 2010)

line-height: 11px; löst das Problem. Ganz herzlichen Dank!


----------

